# First time using Lalvin 71b-1122



## CARBOY (Oct 1, 2013)

I just started a 1-gal test batch of black cherry using R.W. Knudsen “Just Black Cherry” juice. The yeast appears to be doing its thing but not what I expected. Instead of a foaming, bubbley action; I have a sparkling, glittering, sizzling fizz...when I stir it; it foams, then subsides quickly back to sparkling, glittering, sizzling fizz. 

My question: Is this normal for some yeasts and juices. Here are my starting details and part of my log. 

R.W. Knudsen “Just Black Cherry” juice wine
4 Qt. R.W. Knudsen “Just Black Cherry” juice
sugar to raise SG to 1.095 
2 tsp. acid blend 
1 tsp. pectic enzyme 
1 tsp. yeast nutrient
1 pkt. Lalvin 71b-1122 wine yeast

29 Sep 2013
16:30 hrs.
Tested juice SG & Brix, results:
SG = 1.083 using FermCalc (Before sugar correction)
Brix = 20 using refractometer (Before sugar correction)
PH = 3.93 seems high!!
TA = 
S02 = NA..juice was pasteurized
Temp = 71F
Rh = 69%
Added:
· 0.3119 lb. (4.9904 oz.) sugar.
· 2 tsp. acid blend
· 1 tsp. pectic enzyme
· 1 tsp. yeast nutrient
Wait min 12 hrs. to add yeast. Use Lavlin 71B-1122 hydrated. Do not stir juice after yeast is added to increase O2 exposure.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Oct 1, 2013)

if you look at your must at an angle and it looks like a million little silver bubbles, you are way ahead of the game, that would be an excellent ferment.. i take very good care to get to that point...I dont want big bubbles, big caps, big anything,,...i want silver stars...just like you are describing....congrats...you just got a perfect ferment.


----------



## chasemandingo (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes this is perfectly normal. Montrachet seems to do this too. Whereas EC-1118 seems to foam into a cap. Just my observation from limited experience.


----------



## rhartwel41 (Oct 2, 2013)

Mine did it as well. I really like this yeast and I think I'm going to try it on my blueberry mead I'm planning. I have some apple I need to do as wells .


----------



## Norske (Oct 2, 2013)

did you recheck the ph after you added the acid blend?


----------



## seth8530 (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeast can be fermenting even if they do not form a giant head or Kraousen (sp) like you would expect with a beer. The best way to judge fermentation progress is with a hydrometer.


----------



## CARBOY (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. Now I have a better visual understanding of this yeasts profile. My latest measurements are as follows:
o Brix = 10.2 using refractometer
o SG = 1.0409 using FermCalc, did not ferment dry (this would result in 7.4%ABV)
o PH = 4.38
o %TA = 0.72 (10ml sample)
o %MA = 0.6432 (10ml sample)
o %CA = 0.672 (10ml sample)
o Temp = 71F
o Rh = 56%
· Added 1/16th Tsp. K-Meta
· Added ½ Tsp. Sorbate
Not sure at this point why it did not ferment dry...since it's a one gal test with the Knudsens juice, I'll try another batch, maybe with a more agressive yeast. It's in the secondary one gal carboy now. Thanks again.


----------



## Sammyk (Oct 6, 2013)

You could have added yeast nutrient and should have. Now that you added kmeta and sorbate it is too late to re-start the fermentation. They are added once the fermentation is done at least .99 (dry).
You could make another batch with more sugar and a higher OG and blend them together. Or age what you have for a few months and drink it. 

It will not last as long with the 7.4% ABV as it will with at least 10% ABV. We shoot for around 12% so that they can stay in the bottle a few years.

Fruit wines should not have a higher ABV than 12% or you lose the fruit flavor. We shoot for an OG of around 1.085.


----------



## Sammyk (Oct 6, 2013)

We always use Lavlin 71B for all of our fruit wines. In fact the only time we don't is if we make a kit and then we use the yeast that comes with the kit.


----------

